# ETHERNET <-- Aussprache?



## Markus (19 Juni 2004)

hi,

was ich mich schon länger frage, wie wird das wort ethernet richtig ausgesprochen?

die einen sagen "eternet" (also wie man es schreibt) und andere "iesernet"

was ist richtig? oder ganz anders?


//Edit
Umfrage hinzugefügt


----------



## Ralf (19 Juni 2004)

Ich sag immer 'iesernet'. Ob's richtig ist  :?:  :?:  :?: 

ruß

Ralf


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*Ethernet*

Hallo,

in deutsch oder denglish ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Isernet passt schon.

Gruss Question_mark


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Juni 2004)

Ich plädire auch für Isernet. Richtig währe wahrscheinlich das th richtig zu betonen, also nicht s sondern se. Wie auch immer, ist halt Neudeutsch :lol: 

Grunz pt


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*Isernet*

Isernet, sonst versteht dich keiner, und zwar weltweit !!!


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2004)

ich sag auch isernet, aber häufiger hab ich schon leute eternet sagen gehört. mich hat es dann eben verwundert weil einige dieser leute ein super englisch sprechen.


sollen wir mit ner umfrage abstimmen? :-D


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*Isernet*

Hallo,
nö, nicht abstimmen, ich will ja Recht behalten.

Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

*Ethernet*

Hallo,
in seligem Andenken an all meine Englischlehrer (nur wenige haben überlebt), bleibt nur die Aussprache "Isernet". Wer sich an die ersten Englischstunden erinnern kann (wenn überhaupt daran teilgenommen), bleibt das "th" (gesprochen "ti-etsch"), das dann als Zischlaut gesprochen wird. Aber wie im richtigen Leben, der Amerikaner versteht nicht den Engländer, der Engländer nicht den Schotten und der Australier nicht den Schotten.
Wer Oxford Englisch gelernt hat, wird in einem Slum von Washington D.C ziemlich untergehen, obwohl beide Parteien von sich behaupten, Englisch zu sprechen!
Das ist bei uns wie der Hannoveraner in Bayern (wo jetzt das Elendsviertel ist, überlasse ich Eurer Interpretation  :lol: ).
Auch bei vermeintlich fliessend englischsprachigen merkt man häufig, dass Sie nur Ihr Halbwissen überzeugend darstellen. Es gibt hier "Key Account Manager" die gar nicht wissen, was das bedeutet. 
Ist halt eine Folge der Globalisierung und der beste Schauspieler gewinnt.

Aber damit die Diskussion weitergeht, nochmal ein neues Wort :
Wie spricht am "Router" aus ??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Juni 2004)

@queson_mark
Ich habe für Deine Aussprache gestimmt.


> Wie spricht am "Router" aus ??


Wie mans schreibt  

Wie spricht man question_mark aus :roll:


----------



## Balou (20 Juni 2004)

Moin

hier ma ne Adresse guckt euch doch ma die Filme auf deutsch an 


http://www.warriorsofthe.net/movie.html

MfG Balou


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Juni 2004)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> die einen sagen "eternet" (also wie man es schreibt) und andere "iesernet"
> 
> was ist richtig? oder ganz anders?



ich wäre für *isernet*

wir könnten da gleich noch eine Umfrage machen ... wieviele Leute sagen *isernet*, meinen aber *TCP/IP* (TiSiPiEiPi)?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

*Ethernet*

@Deltalogic
Dem ist noch etwas hinzuzufügen.
Wie viele Leute sagen Ethernet, meinen aber :
TCP/IP
UDP
ISO(H1)
ISO on TCP(RFC1006)
Modbus on TCP

und so weiter.....

Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Markus (9 Juli 2004)

Thema wurde ab hier geteilt, mit technischen Faragen geht shier weitrer:
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1211


----------

